# Christmas Jewelry Box



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I make wooden boxes. Only got a photo of one that I made for my wife for Christmas. I made 3-ring boxes, 4-tea boxes (for tea bags), and 2-funeral urns - all of which I sold. I also made and gave away about 7-jewelry boxes. Jewelry box for my wife was the smallest that I made.

I got the piece of maple that I used for the top from a friend in the Spring. It is about 6" * 10". In the fall he gave me several pieces of birdseye maple that I used for the front and back of the box. I used walnut for the ends of the box and the hinges is a dowels that I made from a piece of tiger maple. Maybe if I get photos of some of the other boxes I will post them. 

Okay...just noticed that I have a photo of a walnut / tiger maple box that I made for my son. That is the last photo.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*whew!!!!!*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Exactly! Malcolm, those are strikingly beautiful.
I love the simple lines...that just emphasizes the gorgeous grain.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very beautiful boxes


----------



## MLH Services (Nov 15, 2014)

*Nice work*

Very nice looking boxes. Excellent looking finish also.
Mark


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very, very nice, Malcolm. I'm going to have to drive across the county one day and drool over some of your work. Jim


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I almost wet myself seeing the grain patterns and medullary rays. What type of finish did you use to bring out the depth and gloss? With my work, one of my major issues is in finishing. I can never get the gloss look right, not to mention bubble issues


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful work. The grain and finish is stunning.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great looking boxes ,Malcolm. 
You do fine workmanship, the finish turned out great.. I am a real fan of maple, that is a nice piece you picked and you showcased the grain beautifully. Good job, 
Herb


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

That's an awesome looking box.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful looking boxes Malcolm. The grain is stunning.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 What they all said Malcolm. Very beautiful indeed.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A couple of keepers Malcolm... very well done!!!


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Finishing of boxes...I struggle with finishes. I used General Finishes - Arm-R-Seal on that box, but I am currently experimenting with a dozen or more finishes. I should have something to report in a few more weeks. I have already eliminate several finishes. So stand by! Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Pigpopper (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice 1!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Malcom.

The box itself is a jewelry.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Malcolm,
Have you ever tried The Target finishes. They have a crosslinking water based poly that is used on car finishes that shines like a Porsche fender when you buff it out with micromesh pads. I guarantee it! 

Google Target Clear Finishes.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Very beautiful. She will love it. 

Charley


----------

